# Acceleration Clicks



## aircom (May 26, 2019)

Hello to all! Has anyone had anything like this? In the video, the microphone is installed under the hood. Sorry for my English


----------



## aircom (May 26, 2019)




----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

I am not an expert, so I would defer to someone who is... but... To me, it sounds like something external to the engine. Heat shield by the cat? Accessory belt tensioner?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Something is rattling.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

The clicking noise sounds like a bad CV joint. I'm used to hearing it at low speed while cornering. Does this car make any sounds during low speed turns?

Doug

.


----------



## aircom (May 26, 2019)

at that moment smoke comes out of the exhaust pipe. and using the pf64 filter, the sound becomes much quieter and not so often. This only happens under heavy loads, especially when you go uphill and accelerate sharply.


----------



## aircom (May 26, 2019)

I ride mainly on the highway at high speeds. if it was lspi then the engine would have gone bad a long time ago, but my car is fine.


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

Smoke, huh? That's not good. Problem in the PCV system, maybe?


----------



## aircom (May 26, 2019)

the car’s mileage was just 13,000 miles. and there were already these sounds. the only thing that affects this is that with the pf64 filter, the sound almost disappears. I don’t know how to be (((


----------



## aircom (May 26, 2019)

I think that the problem is oil pressure, I want to try 0w20. I think that the plant changed the recommendations to 0w20 in 2018 for a reason.


----------



## aircom (May 26, 2019)

really no one has a similar ??? In my country, I have already found three who have the same thing happening. all cars are brought from usa.


----------



## aircom (May 26, 2019)

really no one has a similar ??? In my country, I have already found three who have the same thing happening. all cars are brought from usa.


----------



## Rooneynrhcp (Dec 24, 2018)

Mine does the same thing and has for last 20,000 miles. 2018 Cruze LT. Don’t even like driving with the window down because of it. Took it to 3 dealers who said it was normal so I don’t really care anymore. gonna get rid of the car before b2b is up anyway. Sorry can’t be of more help. That sound has really annoyed me for the last year! I’ve been using the pf64 filter since new. Gonna try the Upf64rf and see if it helps.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Hmm. Definitely doesn't sound like pinging but hard to say without hearing it in person. Is your car a manual? I've heard clutches and clutch bearings fail that sound kinda similar. 

Any recent work done to it or did this just pop up out of the blue?


----------



## aircom (May 26, 2019)

keep using pf64. with upf it only gets worse. Change engine oil more often. What kind of oil do you use? 0w20?


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

aircom said:


> keep using pf64. with upf it only gets worse. Change engine oil more often. What kind of oil do you use? 0w20?


I'm confused. Are you answering yourself? People are asking you questions in the thread but you don't seem to be answering anyone. 

We need more info.


----------



## aircom (May 26, 2019)

Iamantman said:


> Hmm. Definitely doesn't sound like pinging but hard to say without hearing it in person. Is your car a manual? I've heard clutches and clutch bearings fail that sound kinda similar.
> 
> Any recent work done to it or did this just pop up out of the blue?


keep using pf64. with upf it only gets worse. Change engine oil more often. What kind of oil do you use? 0w20?


----------



## aircom (May 26, 2019)

Rooneynrhcp said:


> Mine does the same thing and has for last 20,000 miles. 2018 Cruze LT. Don’t even like driving with the window down because of it. Took it to 3 dealers who said it was normal so I don’t really care anymore. gonna get rid of the car before b2b is up anyway. Sorry can’t be of more help. That sound has really annoyed me for the last year! I’ve been using the pf64 filter since new. Gonna try the Upf64rf and see if it helps.


keep using pf64. with upf it only gets worse. Change engine oil more often. What kind of oil do you use? 0w20?


----------



## aircom (May 26, 2019)

Iamantman said:


> Hmm. Definitely doesn't sound like pinging but hard to say without hearing it in person. Is your car a manual? I've heard clutches and clutch bearings fail that sound kinda similar.
> 
> Any recent work done to it or did this just pop up out of the blue?


at that moment smoke comes out of the exhaust pipe. with the pf64 filter this happens less often, and not so much a click. I think the problem is oil pressure. This is exactly something in the motor. The only thing left to try is 0w20.


----------



## Rooneynrhcp (Dec 24, 2018)

aircom said:


> keep using pf64. with upf it only gets worse. Change engine oil more often. What kind of oil do you use? 0w20?


I have been using 0w20. Pennzoil platinum. Sometimes when I am accelerating like a bat outta hell that sound ends with an incredibly loud snap and just stops. I can’t duplicate that so I’ve given up riding around with Gm techs. The sound in your video though is a constant sound under load trying to accelerate up a hill


----------



## aircom (May 26, 2019)

Rooneynrhcp said:


> I have been using 0w20. Pennzoil platinum. Sometimes when I am accelerating like a bat outta hell that sound ends with an incredibly loud snap and just stops. I can’t duplicate that so I’ve given up riding around with Gm techs. The sound in your video though is a constant sound under load trying to accelerate up a hill


The only way I can help you. This is a pf64 filter. And change the oil for 5,000 kilometers. The first 2000 sounds do not happen at all. I think it is on all cruze cars. Those who like fast driving are sure to face this problem. I am selling this car. And I will never buy a Chevrolet again.


----------



## aircom (May 26, 2019)

Rooneynrhcp said:


> I have been using 0w20. Pennzoil platinum. Sometimes when I am accelerating like a bat outta hell that sound ends with an incredibly loud snap and just stops. I can’t duplicate that so I’ve given up riding around with Gm techs. The sound in your video though is a constant sound under load trying to accelerate up a hill


I use 5w30 oil


----------



## aircom (May 26, 2019)

[QUOTE = "Rooneynrhcp, post: 3250661, member: 359809»]
Моя делает то же самое и имеет за последние 20 000 миль. 2018 Cruze LT. Из-за этого даже не люблю ездить с опущенным окном. Взял его у 3 дилеров, которые сказали, что это нормально, так что мне уже все равно. Я собираюсь избавиться от машины, пока b2b не встанет. Извините, я не могу помочь. Этот звук действительно раздражал меня в прошлом году! Я использую фильтр pf64 с нового. Собираюсь попробовать Upf64rf и посмотреть, поможет ли это.
[/ QUOTE]
UPF64R только усугубит это.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

I'm still a little confused why you asked if you knew the answer to your question? I should probably let it go haha


----------



## aircom (May 26, 2019)

Iamantman said:


> I'm still a little confused why you asked if you knew the answer to your question? I should probably let it go haha


I do not know the answer. I sold a car. And I will never buy a Chevrolet again.


----------

